

Startup School 2013 Speakers - jermaink
http://startupschool.org/speakers.html

======
United857
This post is probably not useful to most because "the application deadline has
now passed."

~~~
prayag
They live stream/video record start-up school.

------
colmvp
Why do all the names link to the page you're currently viewing?

~~~
goronbjorn
Probably just placeholder. Usually they'll link to the videos of the talks the
speakers gave that day.

------
geuis
I'd really love to hear Balaji speak. Counsyl is a very cool company.

